# I want to see your Appendix horses!



## Marrissa (Feb 4, 2007)

My baby. I don't have many photos of him casual just yet. I'll be getting a camera soon.









This was his first time tacked up western and only his second time in a saddle ever. He was in the middle of eating and I was off to the side clicking to get his attention.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

What does "appendix" mean? a cross?
Iv rode one but forgot to ask the owner what it meant...He looked like a TB/cross?


----------



## Marrissa (Feb 4, 2007)

An Appendix QH is a Thoroughbred/Quarter horse cross.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank you for clearing that up. Nice horses yall


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

He's handsome, Marissa! He looks, from the pictures I can see, more Quarter horse? Cricket is more Tb. Dainty little thing. He looks very handsome. Lucky girl =)

Anyone else?


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

i've always thought an appendix could be a QHxTB QHxSH or QHxPaint
??


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

may be different with different registries tough American and aus... not sure though


----------



## coffeemama (Jul 10, 2009)

*Here's my Appendix*

Here's are pics of my Appendix. He's dark bay and 16.0hh. His name is Louie and he's a sweetie!


----------



## skittle1120 (Oct 24, 2009)

This Appendix was my first horse, and the most psyco animal I have ever been near... After he tried to kill me the fourth or fifth time (I lost count it happened so often) and tried to kill my dog, he had to go... The worst part was, he was a puppy dog with ground work, just nuts under saddle...

I'm just glad he has a new home were he is loved and well cared for and has found a rider he trusts and will work for...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Bentley*

Here is my new guy "Bentley". His registered name is Sweet Slippery Sloap. He has some really cool Thoroughbred lines in him.


----------



## Marrissa (Feb 4, 2007)

Attitude05 said:


> i've always thought an appendix could be a QHxTB QHxSH or QHxPaint
> ??


What is SH? Sport Horse?
A QH crossed with a Paint would be a Paint.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Attitude05 said:


> i've always thought an appendix could be a QHxTB QHxSH or QHxPaint
> ??


As far as I know an appendix is a tb x qh. A qh x paint would be a paint. Not sure what a SH is...


Anyway, here is my appendix. She doesn't really have much Thoroughbred in her, is race bred on top and barrel bred on the bottom. 


















bad picture, but going western!









and going english, which we both prefer.


----------



## Stillstandin (Nov 10, 2009)

I owned this mare for about 7 years. Very competitive barrel horse but also trained in dressage. She barely made 15 hands.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

I have two, Sonny and Sky. Sonny is 15.2hh and Sky is 16.1hh. They are complete opposites of each other. Sonny is ready, willing, and very respectable, though he is a little stand offish. Sky is lazy and has a "what's in it for me", "is there food" attitude. He craves attention and loves to be with people. You can really see the Thoroughbred in Sonny and the Quarter Horse in Sky (besides his height). The 1st horse is Sonny and the 2nd is Sky


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Stillstandin said:


> I owned this mare for about 7 years. Very competitive barrel horse but also trained in dressage. She barely made 15 hands.


Wow! She is gorgeous!!


----------



## Tha Horse Slave (Dec 9, 2009)

This is an appendix mare that I sold last month. A sweet, sometimes bullheaded mare. She was a smooth ride though!


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

This is my 11yo Appendix Earsy Jet. I got him about 5 months ago at an auction. He's about 15.5 hh.


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

SH is stock horse


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Still standin, Your mare is gorgeous! Glad to see some short Appendixes. Gorgeous horses, guys!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Janasse said:


> This is my 11yo Appendix Earsy Jet. I got him about 5 months ago at an auction. He's about 15.5 hh.



I am going to pick on you for a second. Do you mean that he is 16.1 hands? There is four inches in a hand, so it goes 15 - 15.1 - 15.2 - 15.3 - 16

Sorry its one of my pet peeves. :lol:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

This is my Appendix mare, Annie. Registered Name: Devils Walker. Out of Mr. Three Devils and Alice Walker. You can find her on Allbreedpedigree.com

She's bay, 15.2hh, and a total spitfire 









She's my new hunter jumper/cutting horse. I needed a horse with talent that I could throw my jumping saddle on, and she was nominated. Alhough I definately prefer my working cow.

She came from a runnign quarter horse breeder, and I know she's been entered in several races but I can't find any records that say she's actually been run...-shrug-


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

QHDragon said:


> I am going to pick on you for a second. Do you mean that he is 16.1 hands? There is four inches in a hand, so it goes 15 - 15.1 - 15.2 - 15.3 - 16
> 
> Sorry its one of my pet peeves. :lol:



Um no 15.5 as in 15 and a half as in 15h and 2 in. Guess it depends where your from but he's 15 and a half. Sorry but it's a pet peeve of mine when people try to correct the technically not incorrect.


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

Janasse said:


> Um no 15.5 as in 15 and a half as in 15h and 2 in. Guess it depends where your from but he's 15 and a half. Sorry but it's a pet peeve of mine when people try to correct the technically not incorrect.



I must apologize for that last comment. I did not mean it to come out as witchy as it sounded. I guess I'm just having a bad day. So really no offense meant by that. Sorry!!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Janasse said:


> Um no 15.5 as in 15 and a half as in 15h and 2 in. Guess it depends where your from but he's 15 and a half. Sorry but it's a pet peeve of mine when people try to correct the technically not incorrect.


Hmm, I have always been told by many people that that is incorrect. Mathematically it make sense, but as far as using the proper horse terms I have always been told and seen many people use the method that I described. 

It may have to do with the area that you are from though.


----------



## strawboss (Apr 29, 2009)

qhdragon said that her appendix didn't have much TB blood in it.
in the quarter horse registry (AQHA) an appendix horse is 1/2 TB. the sire or dam is full TB, and unless the appendix horse is not upgraded to full QH status by winning a register of merit in some AQHA event, the next offspring does not get regular papers either. don't know how far this goes before the papers change back. 
this is one of the things (only one mind you) that makes me mad with the AQHA. it's only done by race breeders and it continues to dilute the old quarter horse bloodlines. while i say that and mean it too, i will state for the record that i look for, and like three bars, easy jet, and leo in my horses pedigrees. three bars was a TB, easy jet had a TB mom, and leo had a TB dad. still these horses produced usein' horses. that is to say they have good minds and are athletic.
still, i'm against the continued allowance of TBs in QH breeding. it's only allowed because the AQHA makes money from the practice.


----------



## coffeemama (Jul 10, 2009)

strawboss said:


> qhdragon said that her appendix didn't have much TB blood in it.
> in the quarter horse registry (AQHA) an appendix horse is 1/2 TB. the sire or dam is full TB, and unless the appendix horse is not upgraded to full QH status by winning a register of merit in some AQHA event, the next offspring does not get regular papers either. don't know how far this goes before the papers change back.
> this is one of the things (only one mind you) that makes me mad with the AQHA. it's only done by race breeders and it continues to dilute the old quarter horse bloodlines. while i say that and mean it too, i will state for the record that i look for, and like three bars, easy jet, and leo in my horses pedigrees. three bars was a TB, easy jet had a TB mom, and leo had a TB dad. still these horses produced usein' horses. that is to say they have good minds and are athletic.
> still, i'm against the continued allowance of TBs in QH breeding. it's only allowed because the AQHA makes money from the practice.


 Even though mine is a gelding this is really interested info to know. Everytime someone asks me what my horse is I say Appendix Qtr horse and they ALWAYS say, what's an appendix? I just learned from his registration papers that it's half tb and half qtr but these other details are very good to know thanks!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

strawboss said:


> qhdragon said that her appendix didn't have much TB blood in it.
> in the quarter horse registry (AQHA) an appendix horse is 1/2 TB. the sire or dam is full TB, and unless the appendix horse is not upgraded to full QH status by winning a register of merit in some AQHA event, the next offspring does not get regular papers either. don't know how far this goes before the papers change back.
> this is one of the things (only one mind you) that makes me mad with the AQHA. it's only done by race breeders and it continues to dilute the old quarter horse bloodlines. while i say that and mean it too, i will state for the record that i look for, and like three bars, easy jet, and leo in my horses pedigrees. three bars was a TB, easy jet had a TB mom, and leo had a TB dad. still these horses produced usein' horses. that is to say they have good minds and are athletic.
> still, i'm against the continued allowance of TBs in QH breeding. it's only allowed because the AQHA makes money from the practice.



You would like Malibu's lines then. Kip N Easy Quarter Horse

I have to agree with you though, I like my QHs to look like big ole tanks, not these tall leggy horses that look like Thoroughbreds. To me thats no longer a QH, but a Thoroughbred cross. 

Lucky of Malibu I fell in love with her personality, not her looks.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Janasse- it looks like your horse is parking. hehe

I always call a horse an appendix if they are tb and qh, even if only a little bit one or the other. 

I used to tell everyone my first horse was 17 and a half hands (17.5) It can get a little confusing if you use the decimil point. Most people just assume you dont know what you're talking about. But it does make sence mathematically.


----------

